# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره 2-ص45

## bronco6336

سلام دوستان با عرض خسته نباشید

این فرم شماره 2 چیه؟کیا باید پرش کن؟چطوری باید پر کنن؟برای چه باید پُر بشه؟

(4سال رو اصفهان تحصیل کردم)

----------


## javad76

اونجوری که من خوندم : برای من و شما که توی شهر هایی مثل شیراز و اصفهان و تهران و مشهد و تبریز درس می خونیم ، نیازی به پر کردنش نداریم. ولی بقیه باید پرش کنن.

----------


## rez657

اره ما باید پرش کنبم البته الکی یه  ولی بخاطر همین چیز الکی باید فردا 10 تمون کرایه+  هزینه ثبت نام مدرسه   الکی از جیبم بره 
اخه میخاستم خودم ثبت نام کنم زنگ زدم مدرسه گفت فرم شماره 2 رو بیار  تطبیقش کنیم همین جا هم ثبت نام میکنیم اگه نبود این فرمه خودم از توی خونه ثبت نام می کردم


اگه واقعن نیازی نیس  پرش نکنیم کسی میدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مهمه یا نه

----------

